# We Pick Up Our 27rsds This Wednesday!



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi again! action

For the last few months, we've been shopping for the 28RSDS. Well, we went to an RV show this last weekend and bought the 27RSDS.







My 4 and my parents will be sharing this darlin gal and when my mom saw the walk thru bathroom, she was sold. (She can't breath in the airplane type bathrooms.) Besides, found out that my DH was too long for the rear queen so the island queen is more for him. Maybe, I'll sleep in the rear queen and let the kids sleep on the sofa.









Anywho, I want to thank you all for your input and advise during our search.
















DH wants to take the OB to Armarillo







this weekend!! YIKES, that's 6 hours away . I was thinking maybe the maiden voyage could be to the lake down the street. Either way, it should be interesting and we go for our PDI this Wednesday, camcorder in hand.

I have started a list of questions and things to look at before we bring the OB home. We are so excited. I went to Wally world last night and bought all kinds of neat and practial things. My Friday will be spent in the OB getting her ready and making sure the fridge cools down.

Again thanks and you all have a GREAT and safe Labor day weekend! sunny

-Kim


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Right on, Kim! Do enjoy the 27 RSDS. Funny how you were looking at one model and ended up with the other. I guess your sleeping arrangement preferences changed?

Randy


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Another 27RSDS joins the ranks. Congrads on your new Outback. We got ours in March and love it, just wish we had more time to enjoy it.

Don't be scared to ask any question you may have.

Gary


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I guess your sleeping arrangement preferences changed?
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]52370[/snapback]​


Yes, DH is 6'5 and he doesn't think he would like the bunks as well as the queen bed. Go figure


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Kim on the 27rsds and enjoy it.

Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action We where looking at the 23, then we saw the 27RSDS and







that was that. Love having a bedroom.We even found a lcd TV to fit the funny shelf. You might consider getting a memory foam mattress Really Nice Mod. Check out the gallery for some of the OB mods.
I agree that having the large open bathroom is so nice. Room to dry off and dry your hair too.








Have a great time. Take a cooler of pop and some snacks for your inspection, should take at least 2 hours. We were nervous and excited too.








Congrats and Welcome to Outbackers. Post often action 
Jan


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

congrats on the new 27rsds








have fun labor day weekend

darrel


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*Todays your lucky day......... congrats and enjoy........

wish I was going out this weekend............... *_shy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Kim,

Have a great day today picking up your new Outback!









Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback. Take your time and ask questions at your
inspection. Ask for an inspection of the roof.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats and enjoy that new Outback!!

Mike


----------



## CossatotCampers (Jul 6, 2005)

Make sure you take at least 2 spare tires and a heavy duty jack....

Our first roadtrip in the 27RSDS was a blast but had a flat on the way out and a blowout on the way home. The standard Nanco tires were defective.... Boy, was I glad DH bought the jack!

Have a great trip!


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

CossatotCampers said:


> Make sure you take at least 2 spare tires and a heavy duty jack....
> 
> Our first roadtrip in the 27RSDS was a blast but had a flat on the way out and a blowout on the way home. The standard Nanco tires were defective.... Boy, was I glad DH bought the jack!
> 
> ...


We too had a flat heading back from Amarillo.







Not really a flat yet. But when I checked the tire pressures before leaving the CG, one tire read 35 psi. We went to a Pilot to add air and that's when DH heard the hissing sound. A tire had been SCREWED! And it was a screw like they use in TT or mobile homes (a star head). Luckily, DH had a jack in the Ram and he had no problems changing that tire. I figured since we were parked in the back with the BIG BOYs then if we had any problems, I would just "show a leg" and get help. NOT! j/k









TGIF!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You women...
Always trying to get a leg up on the men!









Congratulations on the new Outback, and get rid of those Nancos as quick as you can!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> You women...
> Always trying to get a leg up on the men!
> 
> 
> ...


He He 
We do what we have to do









What is a nancos?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

[snapback]53850[/snapback]​[/quote]

He He 
We do what we have to do









What is a nancos?








[snapback]54606[/snapback]​[/quote]
Nanco's are the brand of tires that are on the OB's....I think there may be another brand also.

Steve


----------

